# 08 Burton Ruler quick review



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have only owned two pairs of boots aside from these that I used consistently so I don't have much to compare to but I'll give it a shot. I had some Ride Orions first that were too wide for my feet and the laces loosened up on me after a few runs. I had some 06 Burton Ions that were great boots. The Outlast liners they had were great as they conformed to my feet and after 300+ days they didn't pack out much more than the break in period. The new Rulers I bought have the Imprint 2 liners which only took about 3 days to break in although they may have a little more to go. They aren't as warm as the outlast liners that were in my Ion's but considering they only cost me $140 from Dogfunk I can't complain. I ordered these boots online without trying them on but the fit so far seems to be the exact same as my Ion's were in the same size. They aren't quite as stiff and just comparing the two side by side I can tell Burton put a lot less effort into durability when it comes to the Rulers. As far as support I would give them a 6 out of 10. I have really narrow feet and Burtons seem to be the ticket for me. My foot fits snugly in the boot and without cranking them down much at all I have no heel lift as of yet. The flexibility of the boot makes the choppy stuff/moguls a little more of a chore than my stiff Ion's but when it comes to playing around with flatland tricks they are more forgiving. For an entry/intermediate level boot I would definitely reccomend these to someone who wants a good all around boot. The speed lace system kicks ass and it took 3 years to start failing in my Ion's. I think the rulers also have a moldable footbed because after 3 days the bottom of my feet aren't killing me anymore either. They have some type of EVA or air cushioning in the soles because I nailed a few flat landings in them and when used with my Ride Spi's it was a nice cushy landing each time. Also they interface very well with my Ride bindings. They are decent looking boots in the Brown camo if anyone cares about that. You can also get a version in white and purple but they just looked a little light in the loafers for my taste.


----------

